# Notarize speech bleed though on you’re sub



## Andysu (May 8, 2008)

*Anyone notice dialogue speech bleed though on sub*

Most of you may hear a little voice speech seeping though the sub on a few occasions. It’s mostly around the 100Hz to 200Hz range that manages to get though. 

Okay, then since the way I run the sound system here is a little different with the low end from LCRS sent from various processors from the main AVR so I can cheat or find away around of controlling the low end thou the 6channel audio mixer.

The Eltax A-12R crossover high pass filter always lets a little audio low end speech (sound as an audible muffled tone). 

Okay, so how did I solve this? Answer used a few filters on the BFQ2496 and placed sharp cuts of -36db and a little Q to kept most of the male speech that often goes down to 100Hz while monitoring on the RTA.

So that is it simple fast and it will kinder relax the energy on the subs amp by a few db where some tones are not need, they are however need over the LCR or surround depending on some crazy dialogue panning that moves around all-5 channels.

Anyhow you don’t have to set you’re BFQ2496 or DSP1124 to these frequencies its what I used to make it work here after trail and error of listening to the same moment from Bluray “Star Trek The Motion Picture” chapter 12, thou it doesn’t have to be this title or this chapter!

I also tested the sub bass extension with crossover THX set ON which is around -24db down at the crossover if I’m not too mistaken. The AVR still allows a tiny hint of voice dialogue to filtering though it, (only a tiny hint)! 

With the THX crossover 80Hz turned off as it always since I run an DCX2496 for the LCR and the surrounds have there own amp and bass treble and EQ control my sound system won’t sweat it. So back to the normal way of running and with the (bypass mode turned back to ON the BFQ2496 its like having an extra filter, brick wall, placed right in front where the voices filter though.

The subs high pass crossover must be very shallow, I doubt 24db more like 12db. Well now I have an extra 180Hz -36db 302Hz -36db 502Hz -36db to deal with it.


Its all, trail and error!

The graph below only shows a prediction of what it should look like.


----------



## mdrake (Jan 31, 2008)

Did you measure the system with REW? That will give you a great idea of what is happening. Another piece of software to use to measure is ETF but I find it harder to use. Measuring it will give you a better idea if the problem is in the equipment or the room. I suspect the problem is in the room not the equipment.  

Matt


----------



## Andysu (May 8, 2008)

mdrake

No not the room just the equipment. If only I had a few more DCX2496 I could handle this minor fuss, fuss with better means of the unit’s crossover.

Anyway its not a huge issue not to worry about.

Cheers for the reply.


----------



## mdrake (Jan 31, 2008)

No probs, fellow DCX2496 user.  Let me know if you figure out how to fix it completely. 

Matt


----------



## lsiberian (Mar 24, 2009)

My voice echoes like a sub will in a room. I wonder if the bleed through is intentional.


----------



## Andysu (May 8, 2008)

mdrake said:


> No probs, fellow DCX2496 user.  Let me know if you figure out how to fix it completely.
> 
> Matt


I was mealy using the BFQ2496 to cheat a way, around the minor issue to slice off low end speech around (100Hz) which seems to be lowest.

I assume the filter low pass on the Eltax A-12R is 24db. Why not a steep 48db to slice off where I want it to go.


----------

